# Is it normal for a tire to go flat if it just sits in the garage



## DPGZ (Jan 5, 2005)

As the title says...

My bike has been hanging in the cold garage for about 6 months, about 2 weeks ago I pumped the tires up to ride around the neighborhood. I hang the bike back in the garage after the ride, yesterday i pinched the wheels and they seem very soft....they have noticebly loss air from 2 weeks ago.

I checked both tubes but find no holes...my question is, Is it normal for a tire to lose air when its just sitting around, or in my case, when its hanging in the garage? 

 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*yes*

yes...if this is over weeks. more so for a skinny road bike tire


----------



## MtBkrJoe (Sep 22, 2004)

*and*

they will lose more air during the colder months.


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Tubes will loose enough air overnight that they normally need to be reinflated every day. Over the course of weeks or months, tires will naturally go flat. It's normal.


----------



## DPGZ (Jan 5, 2005)

okay...that makes me feel better

for a moment I thought that I had defective tubes or that the ghost in my garage was playing tricks on me. j/k

Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

*Full of Holes....*



DPGZ said:


> As the title says...
> 
> My bike has been hanging in the cold garage for about 6 months, about 2 weeks ago I pumped the tires up to ride around the neighborhood. I hang the bike back in the garage after the ride, yesterday i pinched the wheels and they seem very soft....they have noticebly loss air from 2 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Okay, so tubes aren't exactly swiss cheese but rubber is porus to some degree. Even in the summer months I have to air up my road bike tires every couple days cuz pressure will drop from 110psi to about 90. MTB tires don't lose air as quickly cuz there's lower pressure involved and air will not "drive" through the porosity as easily with lower pressure behind it.

Topping off pressure once a week is not at all unreasonable to me. Sometimes I'l run for weeks with a slow leak and have to top off before every ride  .


----------

